# Hole in my Horse's Neck?!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

From what I can remember, my horse has had this weird hole in his neck since I bought him.

I was looking at these pictures and I've never noticed how much it stands out until now.

What do you think it could be from? Have you seen anything like it before?


I'm thinking it looks like a bite mark or something but who knows..


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Some horses are born with them. Some have them as a result of an injury causing scar tissue. 
Personally I know at least 3 horses that have them, my own horse has one under his neck. 

It doesn't cause a horse any pain, discomfort etc - just think of it as him 'thumb print' :wink:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

My horse has a small one too. Its like a little dent. lol My farrier told me it happens sometimes if their back hooves push against their necks in the womb. He also told me its a sign of good luck! =)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Some kind of deformity in the muscle maybe?


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

My horse has something similar to that because he had an incident where he accidentally put a bolt through his neck in a freak accident... So I assume it's just an injury that healed over.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Not an uncommon thing at all. It's called a "prophet's thumbprint" in my area.  My Hugo has one...


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I know one horse who had one from an old t-post accident, and another who has one from a bite. Not a big deal to either of them once it was healed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Common occurance which happens in utero. Haven't heard Prophet's Thumb until now but was told it was Parson's Thumb.My qh has the mark.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my horse has a prophets thumb print on her ribs, its really neat. but i know of a big beefy gelding who has holes as big as my fist on both sides of his neck. i asked his owner about them and he said its from where he constantly scatches his neck on a T post and eventually killed the muscles there.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup I'm going with prophets thumb. Looks similar to Ella's. Just another thing to make home special!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

The horses I know got it from...
One got a shot and it got infected.
The other one ran into a branch during a thunderstorm and got a bad puncture wound that the vet had to 'cut' out.
They each healed fine.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

My horse has one on his neck and other "dent" type things across his body


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse has a dent like that... the seller told me it was from some kind of worm that came in through his hoof, traveled up to the neck and erupted there. Not sure if I believe that, but my vet said it was only aesthetic and nothing to worry about during the PPE.


----------

